# Business expenses intailed with raising meat goats



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,
I just heard back from the bank about my business plan and they want more detailed expenses. I only have fencing, hay, grain and of course the goats. What other expenses will I need to consider? Your expertise is very much appreciated!! :lol: 

Theresa


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Off the top of my head I'm thinking you could add, wormers/medications, and handling equipment, such as hoof trimmers and such.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

FarmGirl18 said:


> Off the top of my head I'm thinking you could add, wormers/medications, and handling equipment, such as hoof trimmers and such.


Is there an average cost per goat price for these things?

PS Thanks for such a speedy reply.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I typed out a huge long list and now it is gone. 

I would suggest contacting an accountant in the area that is familiar with farm proposal and taxes.

If your house is on the same land as the house, you can also include a portion of the house, phones, vehicles that you will be using, LGD and their upkeep, estimated veterinary care..... ect. All these can be used on taxes also.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> Well I typed out a huge long list and now it is gone.


Don't you hate it when that happens. Well, I appreciate your efforts anyway.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Taxes (property, sales, etc in your local area) , accounting fees, water use, utilities- depreciation as appropriate, anything like gravel, dirt, etc needed to maintain or improve property, feeders, mineral holders, etc- handling equipment (leads and collars or chutes and squeezes)


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Tell them you have it figured out. It's simple. To make a small fortune in meat goats all you have to do is start with a large fortune. :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

M Taylor said:


> Tell them you have it figured out. It's simple. To make a small fortune in meat goats all you have to do is start with a large fortune. :greengrin: :greengrin:


You are too funny!! :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your truck, gas mileage for animal related trips. We invested a good 5 or 6 grand (cash) for start up on 4 pregnant does and fencing.
GLoves, barn boots. Dont forget hoses, hinges tools... 
The first yr was over 1200 vet costs including meds wormers etc. Have since learned to do most ourselves in regards to having to pull kids etc. 08 kidding season is over and did not have to call vet.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

So am I correct to conclude that it's fairly minimal after the initial start up; at least for those who have the ability to do most of their own maintenance (shoots, births and hoofs)?

When I bred show dogs I learned to do most everything, including growing and grooming show coats. I also had one girl who was full of cancer but was able to keep her comfortably alive an extra year by drawing fluid out of her abdominal cavity every few days (prevented congested heart failure) until the cancer got so bad she was in sever pain. Point of all of that is I am capable (once I learn) to do most of what needs to be done.

So am I correct to conclude that expenses are fairly minimal after the initial start up; at least for those who have the ability to do most of their own maintenance (shoots, births and hoofs)?

Thanks so much for your feed back.
Theresa


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

How many head to you plan on running? If I was doing a lot of hooves/ shots myself for a whole herd I would want a working system like this. See how at the end of the chute up of the ground to save your back. http://petersonsfarms.net/images/homepa ... System.jpg
I would say after your set up feed and new breeding stock the biggest cost. I would also find a good vet and start a really good relationship with them. I've known are vet for a few years so she know when I call about a problem she will say ok came get meds or I better come see (rare thing something bad I would have to sound panicked) will save a vet call=money. I would also try to find another goat person close by to be who will mentor you doesn't have to be a meat goat person dairy or even a sheep person will be a big help the first year. 
Shelly


----------

